# Womit fängt man Stör?



## kh (12. Juni 2003)

Womit fängt man Störe. Bei uns Forellenpuff sind Störe eingesetzt worden, über 1m lang. Mit welchem Köder und wie kann man sie überlisten? Habe durch zufall dort schon mal nen 99cm langen gefangen, er hatte nen Haken mit Vorfach im Maul in dem sich mein Haken eingehakt hatte. Sind super/kampfstarke Fische.


----------



## thymallus (12. Juni 2003)

hallo,

mit Mistwürmbündel auf Grund.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## MichiHH (12. Juni 2003)

Tauwurm/Käse soll ganz gut klappen,hab aber noch nie auf Störe geangelt.


----------



## Leif (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo!
Also für Stör haben die Forellenprofis alle selbstentwickelte Geheimköder die sie nicht verraten.
Auch ich habe nen Geheimköder.
Aber man braucht lange bis man so etwas entwickelt hat.
Aber nen Versuch mit Wurm ist immer ok.
Auch Käse, Krabben Forelliteig bringt gute Erfolge.
Große haben auch nichts gegen Köderfische.
Ach ja noch was zur Montage.
Störe beissen nicht immer am Grund. Habe welche an der Oberfläche und im Mittelwasser gefangen.
Sie drehen sich sogar um um den Köder aufzunehemen.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Doom (12. Juni 2003)

Vor kurzem hat schon jemand nach Wels und Stör (Köder und Montagen) gafragt ich glaub im Raubfisch- Forum. Guck doch da mal.


----------



## hecht24 (12. Juni 2003)

diesen hier hab ich mit tauwurm auf grund gefangen.
:q  :q


----------



## Leif (13. Juni 2003)

Hi !!!
Hier ein Link zu meinen ersten Stören dieses Jahres.
[SWF=http://www.angeln.de/galerie/leif-02.htm][/SWF] 
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (13. Juni 2003)

Ups ein Fehler!!!
Hoffe jetzt klappt es.
Foto 
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (13. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
@ hecht24: Du hast auch einen sehr schönen Stör gefangen, schreib doch mal die Daten von dem Fisch rein und wo du ihn gefangen hast.
Gruß Leif


----------



## hecht24 (13. Juni 2003)

@leif schoene fische von dir.meinen hab ich gar nicht gemessen.
hab ihn in nem forellenteich in platschow meckpomm gefangen.


----------



## holstentrinker (13. Juni 2003)

stör fangen ist nicht schwer
3 büchsen maden ins futter dann hübsch anfüttern
und du wirst sehen du bist der beste störfischer im verein


holstentrinker

ps: hat bis jetzt immer geklappt
denn die dinger hatte ich immer als beifang wenn ich auf karpfen war


----------



## ollidi (13. Juni 2003)

> Auch ich habe nen Geheimköder.


Wir sind hier in einem Board. Das lebt von den Tips, die jeder jedem gibt. Also bitte nicht so eine Heimlichtuerei.


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Hi!
@ Lengalenga:
Halt mal bitte den Ball flach.
Wüsste nicht, dass du hier Ethikkomission bist, oder?
Wenn er ein Problem damit gehabt hat oder hätte, dann hätte er doch auch selbst sagen können.
Ich habe aber nicht nur geschrieben, das ich einen Geheimköder habe, sondern auch die üblichen Köder, mit denen man gut fangen kann.
Verrätst du alle Tipps im Board? Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Wofür tüfftelt man den Jahrelang? Damit es später alle so machen?
Erinner dich mal an den Berkleyteig. Wo er hier eingeführt wurde, kratzten die Leute das Etikett ab, damit man es nicht erkennen konnte, was für ein Köder es ist.
Und ich finde es ein ganz normales Verhalten, wenn man Geheimnisse behält. 
Das ist bei allen Angelarten so.
Oder glaubst du, die Wettkampffischer verkaufen wirklich ihr exakt gleiches Futter was sie einsetzen? Außerdem beziehe ich für meine Aromas und Köder die Zutaten aus dem Ausland.
Da hilft es auch nicht, wenn ich hier alles aufschreibe, und es weiß keiner wodrum es geht, weil die Namen nicht geläufig sind.
Außerdem finde ich es überflüssig, was du hier machst.
Wenn du meinst, du müsstest mich doch auffordern, mich aus dem Tread rauszuhalten, kannst du es auch in einer Privatmessage machen. Hättest ja lieber was sinnvolles zum Thema schreiben können! VBist wohl nur neidisch, dass du keinen Geheimköder hast, oder? Anstatt hier solche Aufforderungen rein zu setzten. Hättest du dir in der Zeit lieber Gedanken machen können wie man Störe fängt. Vielleicht solltest du dich besser aus Treads raushalten, wenn man nichts sinnvolles zum Thema beitragen kann. Ich habe Köder aufgezählt und du hast nur gemault.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Doom (14. Juni 2003)

Ich habe meinen Stör auch als Beifang im Forellenteich gefangen. Köder war ein Madenbündel. Ich habe auch noch einen Madenkorb davorgehabt.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Juni 2003)

Nu mal ruhig Jungs. 
Wenn wer seinen Geheimplatz -köder oder -rutenständer nicht verraten will, so hab ich da vollstes Verständnis für. Schliesslich wird das Board auch von reichlich vielen Nassauern besucht, die selbst nie was schreiben, obwohl sie könnten. Im Blinker finden sich in letzter Zeit auch erstaunlich oft Themen, die hier wenige Wochen vorher erörtert wurden.

Andererseits wenn ich nen Geheim Irgendwas hab, dann halt ich die Schnauze und dreh anderen nicht noch ne Nase 

Wahrscheinlich ist Die Ganze Aufregung eh umsonst, weil der Geheimköder längst unter vorgehaltener Hand(per PM) weitergegeben wurde. Oder nicht?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Doom (14. Juni 2003)

Macht der bmp- Bilder immer als Anhang? Sonst hat er die immer als Bild gezeigt. Macvht er das nur bei Jpeg- Dateien?


----------



## Doom (14. Juni 2003)

Schon gut jetzt geht es!


----------



## Blenni (14. Juni 2003)

Ein Freund von mir hatte mal einen in seinem Aquarium. Der fraß am liebsten Tauwürmer und Nacktschnecken, die großen schwarzen. Vielleicht probiert es ja mal einer damit.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2003)

Also, ich fange meine Störe mit Rogensäcken, toten Köderfischen oder Fischfetzen. Dabei handelt es sich allerdings um Störe. Was
hier gezeigt wird, sind hoffentlich Sterlets. Also eine störähnliche Art, vergleichbar Karausche und Karpfen. Wenn es sich um Störe handeln würde, wäre das zum :v 
Die richtigen Störe werden erst mit etwa 15 Jahren laichfähig und
brauchen dazu eine Größe von etwa 1,5m und ein Gewicht von etwa 50 Pfund.  Wäre also in etwa so, als würde man auf K1 angeln und sich als Karpfenfischer bezeichnen.
Nochwas zu dem hier angefangenen Streit: Forellenpuffgeheim-
köder interessieren mich in etwa genauso viel, wie ein Verfahren
um garantiert die Krätze zu kriegen. Ich interessiere mich ausschließlich fürs Angeln und nicht für sowas!
Bevor jetzt wieder Vorwürfe in Richtung Arroganz kommen, noch
eines: Wenn ich eine bestimmte Fischart waidgerecht und ethisch
einwandfrei beangeln will, muß ich dahin gehen, wo diese Fischart
lebt. Fischerei in reinen Angelanlagen zählt einfach nicht zu einer anständigen Art der Angelei. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Art Fischeinkauf unter Verwendung einer Angel unter Vermeidung von unerwünschten Nebenarten. Dort erfolgreicher zu sein als andere ist für mich genauso interessant wie das Beispiel von oben! Würdet ihr morgen auch Dorsche aus irgendwelchen Salzwasserswimmingpools fangen wollen, nur weil das bequemer ist??


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leif _
> *Hi! @ Lengalenga: Halt mal bitte den Ball flach.*



der, der hier was flach halten sollte, bist leider du leif. freunde hast du dir damit bestimmt nicht geschaffen #c


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
@ Lengalenga: Fallst du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast, ich habe auch andere Köder genannt. Die auch teilweise sehr gut fangen. Und die Störe die ich gefangen habe sind keine Angeberei sondern nur eine kleine Beifügung, ja?

@ AndreasBln: Ich bin bestimmt kein Nutzniesser, aber vielleicht welche von euch.
Ich habe immerhin eine ehrliche Antwort hier gegeben und auch Köder genann. Andere hier regen sich einfach nur auf. Mein Gott, hätte den Satz auch weg lassen können. Aber ist das gleich Todesstrafe hier? Ich bin kein unbeschriebenes Blatt in der Forellenzene und habe auch etliche Wettkämpfe im Ausland gewonnen. Und entwickel Jahrelang Köder, damit ich irgend wann Patent drauf anmelden kann. Würdest du dann an meiner Stelle den Köder hier verraten? Bestimmt nicht!!! Und bevor einer es so versteht, das ich mit den Wettkämpfen angeben will oder so. Dem schreibe ich hier ausdrücklich rein, dass es nicht so ist, sondern das ich nur damit zeigen wollte das ich davon Ahnung habe von dem ich jetzt hier geschrieben habe. 

@ Geraetefetischist: Danke. Endlich mal einer der was vernünftiges ausdrückt ohne gleich persönlich jemanden anzugreifen. Ich finde es sowas von arm und traurig, dass es hier solche gibt. Es gibt hier so viele junge User und Kinder. Aber die Menschen haben halt keinen Respekt. Kann man nichts machen. Man kann nur froh sein, wenn sie nicht am Gewässer so ausrasten. Und ich habe etliche Seminare gegeben, größtenteils für Kinder. Also bin ich bestimmt keiner, der keinen Trick ausplaudert. Und ich gebe oft Tipps weiter. Und daran habe ich auch Spass, wenn andere auch gut fangen.
Und dafür investiere ich auch sehr viel Zeit. Und dass in Angelzeitungen viel von verschiedenen Foren reingeht ist altbekannt und wenn ich meinen Köder und meine Aromen später mal vermarkten will, wär ich ja schön blöd das ausgerrechnet hierrein zuschreiben. Und die möglichkeiten ihn zu vermarkten habe ich auch, aber bis dahin dauert es noch seine Zeit. 

@ Jirko: Wieso hat einer das Recht der 2400 Beiträge geschrieben hat hier persönlich jemanden anzugreifen? Und ich soll noch nicht mal schreiben dürfen, dass er ruhig bleiben soll?
Wie gesagt, ich hätte den Satz mit Geheimködser vielleicht nicht schreiben sollen, aber anschnauzen lass ich mich dafür schon lange nicht. Schon gar nicht von einem, der noch nie auf die Fischart geangelt hat und gar nicht weiß, wie es ist auf diese Fischart zu angeln.


----------



## Doom (14. Juni 2003)

Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit brechen hier in letzter Zeit riesige Diskussionen aus! Guckt euch mal den rieseigen Rechtfertigungsbeitrag von Leif an! Ich kann ja verstehen das man eine Diaskussion anfängt wenn jemand außvershen den Katalognamen angibt, wenn er wissen möchte wie ihr den Artikel findet. Auch das jemand vermutlich als Witz aber sagt das er mit Pfeil und Bogen auf Fische schießt. Aber nur weil jemand seinen Köder nicht verraten will statt einfach nur zu antworten so eine Diskussion anfängt find ich das schon ein bischen komisch!!!


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2003)

ich denke mal wir verneigen uns jetzt vor deinen anglerischen künsten leif und beenden hiermit diesen thread.

ich möchte sogar behaupten, daß lenga, nach gewissenhaften studieren seiner threads, auch was auf tasche hat - kann mich aber beauerlichweise überhaupt nicht daran erinnern, daß lenga mal erwähnte, was er für ein könner bist. du bist ja jetzt einer, daß hast du uns ja nun gottseidank ausgiebig und mit nachdruck erläutert.

ich habe mir in meinem jungboardileben schon zig threads reingezogen, konnte aber bisher leider keinen mit pralerei in verbindung bringen...

...bis heute leif #q


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doom!
Ich verstehe es ja auch nicht, was die sich so aufregen.
Weiß aber dadurch, warum die soviele Beiträge auf ihrem Konto haben. Gibt ja immer welche, die keine Ahnung von einem Thema haben aber was dazu schreiben. Habe ich auch nichts dagen, aber die Ethikkomission zu spielen ist in meinen Augen kindisch.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Ach Jirko, was habe ich denn geschrieben, hätte ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich Ahnung von dem Thema habe hättest du das bemängelt. Man kann dich nicht zu Frieden stellen. Da kann man noch so viele Sätze dahinter schreiben, das man da nicht angeben möchte und Jirko versteht es doch nicht. 
Gruß Leif


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

> Ich bin kein unbeschriebenes Blatt in der Forellenzene und habe auch etliche Wettkämpfe im Ausland gewonnen.


Toll, Glückwunsch !

Wenn ich zu einem Thema was beitragen kann (oder will), dann mach ich das.
Wenn ich Geheimnisse hab, dann melde ich mich nicht zu Wort.
So einfach ist das !

Ich habe von Lengalenga immer nur produktive Beiträge gelesen. Hier im Board achtet eigendlich auch niemand darauf wieviele Beiträge einer verfasst hat, nur die Qualität der Antworten ist wichtig. Eine Gute Antwort ist eine gute, auch wenn es die erste ist.
Aber eine Antwort die die Frage nicht klärt wird auch dadurch nicht besser das sie Deine 1000ste ist.


> Ich verstehe es ja auch nicht, was die sich so aufregen.Weiß aber dadurch, warum die soviele Beiträge auf ihrem Konto haben.


Einfach zu behaupten das so viele Beiträge nur durch rumnörgeln zustande kommen ist auch zum :v 

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Erfolg mit deinen Geheimköder!


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Was ich gemacht habe ist ncht unbedingt richtig, aber ist es richt was die anderen gemacht haben? Auch nicht, also greif mich nicht an, sondern schreib was produktives.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Außerdem, das schreibe ich zu xmal, ich habe ihm Tipps gegeben. Und nicht nur einfach reingeschriebn, das ich einen Geheimköder habe. Lese wenn auch richtig.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

Es liegt mir fern Dich anzugreifen!
Es ärgert mich nur wie Du hier mit/ über einige andere redest. 

Ich habe noch nie einen Stör gefangen und gebe deshalb auch keine Tipps. 

Dazu wie sich das Thema hier entwickelt hat, dazu hatte ixch aber eine Meinung, und die musste raus!

Ich denke wir sollten das beenden!
Wenn Du zu einem Thema was interessantes beizutragen hast würde ich mich freuen von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

> Aber nen Versuch mit Wurm ist immer ok.....


Das habe ich nicht überlesen, aber die Bemerkung mit dem Geheimköder...#d


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Es hört sich aber nicht so an, als wenn du dir alles durchgelesen hast. Sonst wüsstest du auch warum ich so schreibe.
Und wenn einem was nicht passt, dann kann man es nett schreiben. Und nicht gleich mit kotzen, ja. Und wenn du das nicht kannst ist es traurig. Aber das finde ich weit aus schlimmer als wenn einer, so wie ich es, schreibt das er ein Geheimnis hat. Habt ihr keine normale menschenwürdige Aussprache?


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

> Wenn Du zu einem Thema was interessantes beizutragen hast würde ich mich freuen von Dir zu lesen.


Das nehm ich zurück!

Das wird mir jetzt echt zu blöd! #q
Ich habe versucht hier etwas die Wogen zu glätten.
Wenn Du Dich jetzt auch noch von "Smilys" angegriffen fühlst, dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr helfen.

(ja ja, schuld sind immer die anderen).


----------



## Pete (14. Juni 2003)

warum zum teufel schließt niemand diesen thread...??? ums thema gehts hier längst schon nicht mehr...
wenn ihr euch bekriegen wollt, dann woanders...klärt die dinge bitte unter euch...


----------



## Leif (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo Marioschreiber.
Tut mir Leid wenn ich das übersehen habe, aber ich rege mich im Moment sowas von auf. Aber wie oft muss man einen Fehler einsehen, bis alle es verstehen und einen nicht mehr darauf aufmerksam machen?:m 
Gruß Leif


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

UND SCHLUSS !!!


----------



## leierfisch (15. Juni 2003)

@ Leif 

Wir hier sind das Board und wenn einer ein Super Köder gefunden hat gibt er es auch preis(Meistents ).Ob du nun der Angler am Forellenpuff schlecht hin bist oder nich interssiert keinen hier(ich habe mir mal ein paar Postings von dir in anderen Foren angeschaut:m ).Und ob einer 2 oder 50000 Postings hat,sagt doch noch lange nicht aus ob einer ein guter Angler iss oder ein schlechter.Gerade das müsstes du doch wissen wenn du schon soviele Vorträge vor Angel Kids gemacht hast.;+ 

Also ein bischhen Fingerspitzengefühl bitte 


Achso ich hab auch noch nie ein Sterlett gefangen:m


----------



## Leif (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leierfisch.
Eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts mehr schreiben, aber ist es dir entgagngen , dass ich geschrieben habe warum ich meinen Köder nicht nennen wollte? Ist das nicht nachvollziehbar? Meinst du wirklich hier verrät jeder seinen Köder und seine Stelle?
Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Und wo ich es mit den Wettkämpfen hingeschrieben habe, steht ein Satz weiter, dass ich damit nich prollen will. Und es sind sehr selten Sterlets in den Forellenanlagen, es handelt sich nämlich meistens um Hybriden.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Doom (15. Juni 2003)

7 Antworten die etwas mit diesem Thread hier zu tun haben, 25 die als rechtfertigung, bzw. Angriff dienen!#r


----------



## hecht24 (15. Juni 2003)

genau leute
lasst uns aufs thema zurueckkommen
:q :q :q 

Also Mais geht auch gut als Koeder fuer sterlets.
:g :g


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lengalenga _
> * ...ich mache gern immer was anderes als alle anderen deswegen habe ich auch noch keine Internationalen Wettbewerbe gewonnen. *



:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Juni 2003)

Ihr könnt das Sticheln#y auch nicht sein lassen#d


----------



## kh (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo...
erstmal vielen Dank für die (Zahlreichen?) Tips, es waren ja auch einige brauchbare dabei. Einen Streit unter den Boardmittgliedern wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht auslösen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Geheimköder und wer denn meint, das er einen Geheimköder hat und ihn den anderen Anglern nicht preisgeben will, sollte es auch geheimhalten das er einen hat.

Fische fressen wenn sie Kohldampf haben und da bleibt ein Tauwurm oder Maden usw.  bestimmt auch nicht liegen. Man muß nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz sein, wie vor 5 Jahren bei mir. Hatte seit  10 Jahren schon vergeblich versucht einen großen Wels in unseren Vereinsteichen zu fangen, im 10.ten Jahr war ich dann wohl mal zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz und es hat geklappt, bis jetzt aber auch nicht wieder.

Noch was zum Köder für Stör/Sterlets. Habe mich auch ein wenig schlau gemacht. Mein Schwager hat ca. 80cm große Störe in seinem Teich, sie fressen ihm Mais aus der Hand. Ein anderer Teichbesitzer sagte, das sie mit kleinen Krebsen, Muschelfleisch und frischen ungepulten Granat gut zu fangen sind.
Ich war jetzt 2 Nächte in dem besagten Forellenteich, aber diese 2 Nächte hat nichts, auch kein anderer Fisch gebissen, trotz etwas anfüttern mit Maden und kleinen Frolic-Stücken. War wohl nicht das richtige Wetter (klare Nacht und kein Wind). Habe mir auch einen (Geheimteig) gemacht, einfach nur Frolic kleingemahlen, 2 Eier und Mehl in einen Mixer geschmissen und dann geknetet, er hält sehr gut am Haken. Wenn ich damit mal etwas Fangen sollte gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## Leif (16. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.

Auf Mais werden auch öfter Mal Störe gefangen. Auf Frolic habe ich auch schon welche gesehen, die welche gefangen haben, aber nur sehr vereinzelt. Was man nur beachten sollte, wäre das Störe sehr gut richen können und deswegen auf gut richende Köder gehen. Deshalb fängt man auch mit Käse, Frolic etc..
Störe haben aber von Natur aus eine Schwäche für Krebsfleisch.
Muss den wohl angeboren sein. Habe selbst gute Fänge erzielt, obwohl sie nachweislich nie mit Krebsen in Kontakt getreten sind.
Was man vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, wäre das Störe nicht ausschließlich am Grund fressen, war selbst mal Zeuge, dass man sie an der Oberfäche fangen kann. Ich sewlbst fange sie meistens im Mittelwasser.
Gestern hat ein Freund von mir einen 6500 Gramm schweren und 1,04 m langen Störe 4 Meter überm Grund gefangen.

Und noch was zu den blöden Bemerkungen. Ich habe es ja jetzt mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich es ja selbst falsch finde, dass ich geschrieben habe das ich einen Geheimköder habe. Aber manche merken gar nicht, dass sie sich zum Trottel machen. Wie im Kindergarten! "Frau Müller, Frau Müller! Der hat das und das gesagt!" Toll echt klasse. Wenn man ja sonst keine Sorgen hat. Bitteschön.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Juni 2003)

Langsam finde ich ES REICHT!!!!

Ihr solltet wirklich langsam merken, das diese ganze mit dem Finger auf andere gezeige nix bringt, auch dieses "ich hab mich aber entschuldigt" und "der hat aber angefangen" bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter.

Ihr solltet euer Kriegsbeil begraben und gut is. Passier is passiert!

Ende des Wortes zum Sonntag:q 



Was mich mal interessieren würde:

Kann man Serlet eigentlich Essen, mal abgesehn vom Kaviar??;+ 
ich meine wirklich "normal" sieht der Fisch ja nu nich aus.


----------



## Leif (16. Juni 2003)

Hi 
Mir reicht es auch! Ich habe den Startschuss mit meinem Satz gegeben, und dann kamen Sticheleien, die sie wohl jetzt auch nimmer sein lassen können.

Aber zu deiner Frage.
Störe kann man Essen. Ich kenne welche die schneiden Filets daraus, die sind aber nur ein paar cm breit.
Die meisten räuchern sie und so schlecht schmecken sie auch net.
Ich kenne auch viele russische Angler die Fischsuppe daraus machen.
Aber so etwas ist nix für mich und ich kann somit auch nichts zur Fischsuppe sagen wie sie schmeckt.
Gruß Leif


----------



## kh (16. Juni 2003)

habe meinen damals geräuchert, lege jeden Räucheraal für nen geräucherten Stör bei Seite. Schmeckt super.


----------



## Doom (16. Juni 2003)

Also ich habe meinen ganz normal gegessen und ich finde der schmackt gut. Allardings ist es sehr schwer ihn in Stücke zu kriegen da er eine sehr große Wirbelsäule hat. Aber mit einem Elektromesser geht es.



Wie betäubt ihr einen Stör??? Der hat eine Riesen Schädelplatte!!!


----------



## sigi (16. Juni 2003)

Wir haben auch zwei kleine Sterlet´s im Gartenteich. Im Teichhandel bekommt man kleine Peletts als Futter, müsste doch super zum anfüttern sein. Kostenpunkt ca. 4-5 Euro für 500g.


----------



## kh (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Lengalenga,
werde es beim nächstenmal (aber bei anderem Wetter) außer mit den Standard-Ködern wie Wurm usw. auch mal mit Granat versuchen. Werde dann darüber bescheid geben.


----------



## Angelwebshop (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Männers,

Hier einmal ein richtiger großer Fisch, gefangen Von Bodo Burke
ehemals einer der Moderatoren vom Seasons. 

Bodo will mich im nächtsen Jahr unbedingt mitnehmen nach Kanada zum Störfischen, ob ich das bei meiner Regierung durch bekomme ist aber fraglich.


----------



## Forellenfreund (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen....

das letzte Bild gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut ....  

lechtz  :l   .....

überhaupt sehe ich Bodo im Moment wieder öfter abends auf Planet in den Wiederholungen.

Sind schon immer lustig seine kleinen Videoberichte die er auf seinen "Expeditionen" alleine aufnimmt.

Bodo im Drill ... linke hand Cam ... rechte Hand Rute... :q

zu Forellenpuffstören
 ( wie man einen RICHTIGEN fängt kann ich leider nicht sagen ...... )

Ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit reinem Lebertran gemacht.

Ist auch garnicht so teuer wenn man es als Liter  in der Apotheke kauft. 

Entweder dippen oder besser in den Wurm spritzen.  :q

Hatte eindeutig mehr Bisse als andere die nur mit Wurm angelten.

Da die Viecher ja auch meist mit Forelli gefüttert werden biete ich eine Mistwurm ( Bündel ) + kleinen Forelliball Combi an.


Cheers

Sven


----------



## hawkhunter (17. Juni 2003)

is das nicht das Titelbild vom der Maiausgabe vom Blinker??

servus


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juni 2003)

Wenn  ihr Störe sehen wollt, geht mal auf diesen Link und dann zur
Störgallerie: www.fraserriverlodge.com/deutsch/
Dort dürfte auch der gezeigte Stör gefangen worden sein - und dort fange ich wieder Stör vom 3. bis 13. Oktober - und King, und Coho und Chum und......


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juni 2003)

Not Found 
The requested URL /deutsch/photo_stoer.html was not found on this server.

;+


----------



## Angelwebshop (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Männers,

der Link  hier dürfte passen.

Das Bild von Bodo ist übrigens vom Frazerriver.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## wodibo (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

da ich weder auf Stör (Sterlett) angle noch einen gefangen habe, habe ich diesen Thread bisher nicht beachtet.
Das ist mein Fehler gewesen und dafür muß ich mich bei Euch entschuldigen :m Als Mod in diesem Forum ist es einfach meine Pflicht mir auch nicht interessante Themen einzuziehen und auf die Nettidingsbums zu achten.
Ich hätte diesen Thread schließen müssen und einen gleichlautenden neu aufmachen können. Natürlich mit Hinweis das sachbezogene Antworten gewünscht sind.
Jetzt seid Ihr ja wieder beim Thema angelangt und ich lasse ihn offen - werde aber genauestens verfolgen was abgeht!!!

*Für Unverbesserliche: Ich werde jede Stichelei o.ä. sofort editieren!!!!!!!!* 

In diesem Sinne: Wenn der Stör (Sterlett) so ein feines Näschen hat, welche Gerüche liebt er denn besonders???


----------



## wolfgang45 (18. Juni 2003)

Es gibt hier bei uns in der Nähe einen Puff,der recht reichlich mit Stören besetzt wird,Lenga kennt ihn ja.
Zum Besatz kommen dort verschiedene Arten,russischer Stör,sibirischer Stör und der weiße Stör(Ancipenser transmontanus),sowie unterschiedlichste Hybriden.
Gefangen werden die Fische nach meinen Beobachtungen und eigenen Erfahrungen mit folgenden Ködern,ich weise darauf hin,daß ****** (ich mache in Sachforen sehr selten Witze (edit by wodibo)!
:q 
Die meisten Fänge erfolgen auf Würmer(Tauw./Rotw.),da meist auch auf Aal geangelt wird.(Würmer an geheimer Stelle gesammelt oder gekauft....Ganz wichtig!)
Auch auf Mais werden Fische gefangen.(natürlich *****!)
Auch verschiedene Teige kommen zum Einsatz,so zum Beispiel Forelli/Toastbrot oder Störpellets/Toastbrot(*******!).
Das sind so die Hauptköder die dort zum Einsatz kommen.
Dei meisten Fänge mit Wurm,dann die Teige und dann der Mais.

Zufallsfänge gibt es aber auch auf,reines Tostbrot,kleine Köderfische,Fetzenköder und auch auf Boilies.

Zu beobachten ist,daß sich die Störhybriden und die russischen Störe sowie die sibirischen Störe leichter an den Haken bringen lassen als die weißen Störe,welche aber meist größer und schwerer sind.Der weiße Stör ist auch etwas heimlicher,er springt und planscht nicht so viel wie die anderen Arten,welche ihre Anwesenheit oft deutlich demonstrieren.
Ich habe einige kleine Störe im Auarium,das Fressverhalten ist recht simpel,sie sind eigentlich immer auf Nahrungssuche und probieren Alles was ihnen vor die Barteln kommt,egal ob sie es nachher fressen oder nicht.

Ich glaube bei diesen Fischen ist an Ködern vieles möglich,man muß es nur probieren.

Zumindest an diesem Gewässer ist darauf zu achten,daß der Köder in unmittelbarer Ufernähe angeboten wird,auch flachere Bereiche sind besser als tiefe, Köder auf dem Grund anbieten oder kurz auftreibend.
Sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen(>22°C) wirken sich positiv aus,Kälteeinbrüche bewirken oft völlige Beißunlust.

Ich habe dort schon recht viele Störe gefangen,bestimmt 30 oder mehr,in Gewichten von 4-15kg,meine Meinung ist so,große Gegner sind sie eigentlich nicht,Karpfen gleichen Gewichts gehen stärker zur Sache,der Drillbeginn ist allerdings oft furios,aber mit der Kondition sieht es nicht so gut aus.Lange Fluchten sind selten zu beobachten,ich hab es schon erlebt wie sie eine Flucht von 10m gemacht haben mit 2 Sprüngen und dann auf der Seite lagen,insbesondere wenn es sehr warm war.Die weißen Störe haben etwas mehr Dampf springen aber kaum.

Schade das du Deinen tollen Sachbeitrag mit Frotzeleien spicken musstest! s.o. wodibo


----------



## wolfgang45 (18. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen,daß viele Störe "unsauber"gefangen werden,allerdings unbeabsichtigt,dieser Fisch hat die Gabe sich in Angelschnüre unlösbar einzudrehen,wie er das macht ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## kh (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Wolfgang45,
schönen Dank für die vielen Tips. Ich werde es auch weiterhin mit Würmer (unter anderem, und ausgefallene Köder) probieren. Mit Wurm fängt man ja so ziehmlich alles.


----------



## wolfgang45 (18. Juni 2003)

@wobido,
vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Editierungen,ich wußte nicht das hier Spaß in harmlosester Weise unerwünscht ist.
Ich fand die Geheimköderdikussion eigentlich viel nerviger!

schönen Tag noch!


----------



## wodibo (18. Juni 2003)

@wolfgang45



> ich wußte nicht das hier Spaß in harmlosester Weise unerwünscht ist



Ist er auch nicht :m 
Aber nachdem dieser Thread dermaßen entgleist war, habe ich ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen, das wir mit diesen Stichelein hier aufhören sollten. Es hätte doch unter Garantie wieder 2 oder 3 grantige Antworten gegeben.


----------



## wolfgang45 (18. Juni 2003)

Zu Störködern fällt mir noch was ein,ein Bekannter fischt in Östereich an einem reinen C&R-Teich ab und zu mal auf Stör und Karpfen,beides ausschließlich mit Frolic,ich persönlich habe mit dem Zeug noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht,weil mein Hund mich immer so traurig anschaut,wenn ich zur Frolicschachtel greifen will.


----------



## Forellenfreund (18. Juni 2003)

Würmer sind ja schön und gut ....

aber es geht ja hier glaub ich darum in einem hoffnungslos überfischten  Gewässer die Viecher irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.

Da hat man mit Würmern zwar Chancen einen zu fangen.
Die sind aber genauso hoch wie bei dem Rentner mit Enkel der neben einem steht. Der hat nämlich auch einen Wurm dran.


Der ganze Stress ist ja hier wegen dieser Geheimpaste aufgekommen.

Diese Geheimpaste um die es hier geht habe ich auch schon vor Augen gehabt. Thomas der diese Forellenpuffseminare gibt und glaub ich ein guter Kumpel von leif  ist hat mir das schonmal vor die Nase gehalten. 

Dunkel uns fies .... Lebertranmäßig.... war aber noch irgendetwas anderes drin

Hat denn jemand hier im Board nicht ein gutes Rezept auf Lager !

Da müßte doch ähnliches wenn nicht sogar ein besseres Rezept rauskommen.



Vorgabe : Paste muß am Haken halten, da Futterkorb ja an den meisten Bordellen nicht erlaubt sind.  Ja und es muß eine unglaubliche Wolke entfallten das uns die Lockwirkung beschert.

Meine Idee :

Normale Forellipaste mit Ei herstellen und diese dann noch mit Lebertran versetzen. 
Aber da kommt hoffentlich noch was.....



Cheers

Sven
......

PS :Wodibo....ich war doch lieb .... und glaub mir ich hätte auch so gerne....


----------



## Leif (18. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Wie Forellenfreund ja schon gesagt hat hat Thomas auch eine Geheimwaffe die er ja kurz beschrieben hat.
Ich habe aber eine eigene entwickelt. Nicht das hier noch ein Gerücht aufkommt, das es eigentlich einem andern gehört.
Aber schnell weg von der Sache sonst entgleist sie wieder.
Aber mal ein paar Tipps, wenn Forellimehl mit Ei angereichert wird dann aber bitte nur mit Eiweiss.
Schaut doch einfach ein Mal nach, was die Karpfenszene an Lockstoffen und Substanzen zu bieten hat. Diese "Salmon" von Pelzer soll auch net schlecht sein.
@ Forellenudo:  Habe jetzt Literweise Lebertran aus der Apotheke besorgt und 7 Angler zum Testen mitgegeben. Mal sehen was bei rauskommt.

Gruß Leif


----------



## wolfgang45 (19. Juni 2003)

Ich habe bei diesen störartigen Fischen eine (zweifellos)subjektive Theorie,zumindest bestätigen das meine Beobachtungen.
Die Fisch in dem besagten Teich,sowie auch meine "Zwerge" im Aquarium ziehen stets recht unruhig umher und alles fressbare oder zumindest scheinbar fressbare was mit den Barteln berührt wird löst meiner Beobachtung nach einen sofortigen "Schnappeffekt" aus,auch Köder/Futter das im Mittelwasser treibt oder gerade runterfällt und die Zugbahn des Störs schneidet.Auch Nahrungsaufnahmen von der Oberfläche kommen zumindest im Auarium vor wenn der Stör auf schwimmendes Futter stößt,das Ganze hat dann eine gewisse Komik,weil dabei die "Bommelnase" aus dem Wasser ragt.
Der Berührungs/Schnappeffekt schein sehr von vegetativen Mechanismen geprägt zu sein,kann man ihn doch auch bei schwer verletzten Fischen beobachten,welch kurz vor dem Absterben sind.
Ich habe noch nie feststehende Störe beobachten können sondern nur ruhelos umherwandernde Fische.
Der Gesichtssinn scheint bei den Tieren nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle zu spielen,bei der Nahrungssuche eher garkeinen.Ich halte die Fische für eine Art stetige Sammler,was die Nahrungsaufnaheme betrifft.Es ist sicher auch so,daß die Rezeptoren die dem Fisch zur Verfügung stehen,nicht nur auf direkte Berührung ansprechen sondern auch eine gewisse "Fernwirkung" haben.
Störe scheinen auf etwas öliges zu stehen,nicht nur Lebertran oder ähnliches,so fand ich mal irgendwo in der Angeliteratur den Tipp,große Ancipenser transmontanus in ihrer nordamerikanischen Heimat mit Ködern zu befischen welche mit dem Öl WD-40 imprägniert sind,in dem Falle waren es Fischfetzen.
Nun bin ich mir aber sehr in Zweifel ob WD-40 aus ökologischer Sicht ein praktikables Mittel ist.
Ich habe an dem Teich schon etliche experimentierfreudige Menschen gesehen,welche mit selbstkreierten Ködern gefischt haben,sie haben auch gefangen,allerdings nie besser als mit dem ach so "ollen" Wurm,an dem Gewässer macht glaube ich die Präsentation des Köders,also seine Lage auf den bevorzugten "Zugwegen" den Hauptteil des Erfolges aus.
Es gab vor einigen Jahren mal im Handel eine Köderpaste,eine Art Teig für Störartige,so ein schwarzes Zeug(gabs auch für Welse),das kam dort auch mal zur Anwendung,die Erfolge waren nicht besser als mit den anderen Ködern.
Soweit sogut,hier ist sicher viel Spielraum für Experimente.


----------



## kh (20. Juni 2003)

Warum sollte man denn nur das Eiweiß nehmen? und wieviel Lebertran sollte man für einen faustgroßen Teigklumpen nehmen?
Ich will mir mal einen Teig und Futter mit Brekkis, Ei und Lebertran basteln. Granat habe ich auch zum testen für das Wochenende.


----------



## Leif (20. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Ich glaube, das man wie Wofgang, einen großen Spielraum hat an Köder.
Habe gestern erst, von zwei Fängen auf Muschelfleisch am Haar gehört.
Man sollte nur Eiweiß wegen der Klebekraft nehmen.
Zu dem Lebertran, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich davon keine Ahnug habe, wie es dosiert wrd.
Beziehe meine Aromen meistens aus dem Ausland oder Stelle sie selbst her.
Meine Leberaromen dosiere ich aber sehr gering.
Gruß Leif


----------



## elefant (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Auch diese Störhybriden,um die es wohl hier in erster Linie geht,fängt man mit Angel,Schnur und Haken!
Was man als Köder benutzen möchte,spielt keine soooo große Rolle.Wir hatten mal ein paar (zum 'Spaß') mit eingesetzt - und es war furchtbar!!! Denn die bissen auf alles Mögliche:Wurm,Made,Fischfetzen,Teige (auch G...-Teige),Frolic,Garnelen,Mais usw.
Anscheinend ist die Wahl des Angelplatzes wichtiger,weil Diese Spezies sich anscheinend einen Gewässerteil 'ausguckt' und diesen dann laufend "Staubsaugermäßig" absucht (evt. auch bestimmte Routen).Furchtbar war es auch deswegen,weil niemand diese Fische entnahm,weil das weitere handling unklaar war und die Fische auch nicht so groß waren.(Besonders nach dem Fang des 1.Exemplares,wo Bei'm Abstechen und versuchter Verwertung,das heißgeliebte Anglermesser unseres Angelseniors abbrach... *ggg*)
Und so bissen diese (verbleibenden 5Exemplare) netten Tierchen regelmäßig auf alles Mögliche in "Ihrem" Seeteil und wer bei'm Wettangeln einen dieser Plätze bekam,war fein 'raus! Die waren so doof und bissen 3x hintereinander!!!
Ende der lustigen Geschichteie wurden auf Befehl 'rausgeangelt und einem russlanddeutschen Bekannten übereignet(welcher sich total freute).-Die anschließende Verkostung war aber sehr delikat!!!!! - Zubereitung war aber leider ein Geheimrezept....
Übrigens: Unser(oben erwähnte) Angelsenior prägte einen neuen Namen für diese Fischart: "UNZEUG"!!!!!:q


----------



## Angelwebshop (20. Juni 2003)

Noch ein Wort von mir dazu!

Ich persönlich finde es schade das solche Fische in den Forellenpuff's einsetzt werden damit ein paar Angler mehr kommen. Der Fisch der ja nicht in seiner natürlichen Umgebung ist reagiert sich anders als wenn man Ihn da fängt wo er Heimisch ist. 

Wenn ich mal Bock habe auf Stör zu fischen dann fahre ich dort hin wo er heimisch ist, und versuche dort mein Glück. 

Sicher ist das anglen in Follenteichanlagen Geschmackssache und jeder wie er mag.  Für mich jedenfalls kommt das nicht in Frage. 

Aber das soll keine Moralpredigt sein, sondern nur mein eigener persönlicher Standpunkt zu dieser angellei.

Petri Heil

Kameraden


----------



## Forellenudo (20. Juni 2003)

@elefant


Ahaaa,ein Geheimrezept:q :q 

Hab ich doch irgenwo schon mal was von gelesen,wo war das bloß;+ ;+ :q :q 


gruß udo#h


----------



## Leif (20. Juni 2003)

H.
@ angelwebshop:
Die Regenbogenforelle ist auch kein heimischer fisch.
Und diese Störe wirst du nirgend anders finden, weils Hybriden sind.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Angelwebshop (20. Juni 2003)

Hi Leif,

nur noch mal zur Errinnerung.

ich dachte an richtige Störe und nicht die armen Hybriden die hier von den Forellenpuffbetreibern vergewaltigt werden, und die Regenbogenforelle ist ja seit Jahrzehten hier bei uns eingebürgert.  Bitte also nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Und wie gesagt, ich will hier keinem vorschreiben was , wo und wie er fischen soll. War nur meine ganz persöhnliche Meinung zu der ein oder anderen Angelart. Bitte nicht persöhnlich nehmen.


Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Forellenfreund (20. Juni 2003)

@angelwebshop

teile Deine Meinung was Puffanlagen angeht.

Ist halt aber leider, wenn man in einem Ballungzentrum  wie NRW wohnt die einzige Gelegenheit auch andere Fischarten zu fangen.


Aber stell Dir mal vor alle Angler die in einen Puff gehen würden sich in ein Flugzeug setzen, tausende Kilometer weit fliegen, Tonnen von Kerosin in die Umwelt blasen um an entlegene Stellen dieser Welt zu kommen nur um einen Fisch zu fangen.

Ich finde beides irgendwie pervers....

Cheers

Sven


----------



## Leif (20. Juni 2003)

Hi.
@ angelwebshop: Ne nahm ich auch nicht persönlich.
Um Gottest Willen.
Wusstest du denn, dass die Regenbogenforellen ursprünglich für sogenannte Forellenteiche (damals Schlossteiche und ähnliches) eingebürgert wurden? Danach kam man erst darauf sie aus zu setzten. Mit weniger Erfolg da sie die Bachforelle verdrängt hat. Also wure sie weiterhin für wirtschaftliche Seen gezüchtet.
Genau so geschieht es jetzt mit den Stören, deswegen hatte ich sie verglichen.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Vernglas (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Womit fängt man Stör?*

Hallo #:

Also noch mal...womit fängt man(n) Störe #:


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Womit fängt man Stör?*

soweit ich weiß ist es verboten stör zu angeln,wenn dann schon sterlett,die zuchtart vom stör.die ahb ich auch oft auf´m teller von der koppelweide.lecker!!!


----------

